# Hintergrundmusik für Neujahr-Grußkarte?



## cubeless (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich mach gerade eine Neujahrgrußkarte und finde keine passende Hintergrundmusik.
Bei der Karte spielt sich bevor der Text eingeblendet wird ein Feuerwerk ab.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, was da für ein Genre passen würde?

Danke im Voraus!
Grüße
Daniel


----------

